# Will this material glow under blacklight?



## QDance

I was at my favorite store (which has Halloween stuff all year round ) and I was looking through the costumes to get ideas for this year. I decided to turn this little room where I give the candy out into a mad scientist scene. So, I found a lab coat. It was actually a doctor one and it had a label on it which i want to remove (it was a fabric attached to the shirt, I was also wondering if it's possible to remove this?)

Anyways, I looked at the tag and I believe it said 100% polyester. Will that glow under blacklight? And if not, I heard something about RIT dye making things glow? Do I just follow the instructions on the RIT dye and it will end up glowing?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Spooky1

RIT works well on cotton and blends. I'm not sure it will work with polyester.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I believe all white cloth glows under black light. That being said incase I'm wrong all neon colors glow under black light and so dose vasilin. So go have fun and experment.


----------



## bansheette

White polyester will typically glow under blacklight. To remove the fabric label, just use a seam ripper to remove all threads holding it to the coat.

Polyester is generally a pain to dye because it is a completely synthetic fiber, so it will not absorb the dye like a natural fiber would (cotton, wool, silk, etc).


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i have nothing to say, about this...but i tried to die polyester and it was an epic fail!


----------



## bansheette

Polyester is dyeable, but it is a pain and you cannot use Rit to do it (you have to use heat and chemeicals to get the polyester to take a dye).


----------



## JustJimAZ

The RIT whitener is what glows. I would think that soaking a white polyester lab coat in the stuff and letting it dry would improve the glow, though I never tried it, and have no white polyester to try with.
Did you know you can buy fabric spray paints that glow in the dark?


----------

